# I don't know how much more of this I can take.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I lost Lyric last night. My very first, and favorite goat. I'm not sure what happened to her, but I'm not going to let it happen to the rest of them. Everybody is getting LA 200 for 5 days, and I'm going to do a fecal on them as well. And I'm probably going to take Finale and Ebony in to the vet as soon as I get the money. I really don't know if I could stand losing them too. So if you don't see me on for awhile this is why.

I found her in the barn, it looked like she died in her sleep. I had just given her a shot of Pen G yesterday. I can't stop crying, this really hurts, I just want her back.

Rest in Peace Lyric, you were my baby, I will NEVER forget you. Hopefully I can keep this from happening to your daughter and you can live on through her and in my heart as well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears:   
:hug: :hug: 

My heart broke when you called me. :tear: I can't fathom your pain


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I am sooooo sorry for your loss. :tears: :hug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh,no! I am so sorry... each and every one are so special. but some of them just reach into our hearts....


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

((((Crissa))))) How sad :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh no!!!

I can't even begin to imagine what this must be like for you. I am so sorry.

:hug: :hug: :tears: :hug: :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa I am sooo sorry, that is heartbreaking. :hug:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

that is awful (i know cos I've had it happen to me)
am really feeling for you?
:hug: 
i don't know what happened to yours,
but the two problems i had were C.a.e and barbers pole worm,
i lost 6 two day old--than about 2 years later i lost 3 others---than 5 kids & 1 doe to b.p worm,
we didn't know what it was :roll: 

hope you can get it worked out


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: your a very strong person 

so sorry you've lost her. she was beautiful. :sigh:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Crissa,

I am new to this forum, but I must say, with all your lovely posts about your beautiful goats, I could tell how much you love them. This is definitely an awful blow, but you can go on. You have Lyric's beautiful baby, you have your obvious love for your animals, and you have the love and support of tons of people here on this forum.

Hugs to you, now - put on those muck boots and go huge your babies!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my I'm so so sorry Crissa!!! :tears: 

Have you thought about getting a neocropsy done? It would narrow down what your dealing with...if it is actually something that is going to affect the rest of your herd.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Crissa, Sorry you are in such a difficult situation with so many losses. ray: things look up for you from here! :hug:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss :tears:


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost her. :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crissa ...I am so very sorry.... that is so sad...  my heart goes out to you..... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Crissa, this news is totally heartbreaking  I am so very sorry and I pray that you can find whatever it is that is taking your beautiful babies from you. :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all for your support. This is just killing me. 

Dover Farms- I can't afford the necropsy and a vet bill for Ebony and Finale. So I'm just going to take Ebony and Finale into the vet, plus I don't know if I could stand the thought of them cutting into my baby. That sounds stupid I know, but I want to bury her next to her babies. 

Again thank you all, it's nice having people that I can talk to. :grouphug:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm So sorry for your loss. I know how it feels to lose a very special goat and not knowing why. I hope you can find out whats going on. Things will get better!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh Crissa. Not another one! I am so sorry. I don't even have the words to express how bad I feel for you. Do you think it could have anything to do with that one you brought home?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Crissa, please accept my heartfelt condolences as well. :hug:


----------



## Thesoapmaster (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, so don't hit me. I am a new kid on the block. I am sorry about your loss. I know what that feels like. All too well. What symptoms was your goat exhibiting prior to your just finding her "asleep"? Did she have diarrhea? Was she thin? Did she have a fever? Was she walking stiffly or sniffling? I am asking you to tell me everything you thought, smelled, felt or even believed to be happening. It is important for you to think about those things so you will be able to tell the vet. The more you can say, the better they can treat your other goats. Diarrehea- could be coccidia, treat with corid. Had your goats been tested for CAE? If so were they positive or negative? Don't know, that usually means somebody sold you a positive. I did that too. Parasites is another really big problem right now. Even though it is winter or because it is winter and the goats are staying in the barn and picking up bits of infested hay. Worm with an external and internal wormer and treat again in 10 days. Antibiotics may help, but they may not. If there isn't anything to treat, they actually are bad for goats. Your best bet is take a fecal to the vet, that is relatively cheap and easy. Results are in minutes. Another thing to think about is a necropsy- like an autopsy on humans, but with the goat instead. You really find out what the cause of death is and it is usually done at a state lab and not more than $75.00. 
Anyway good luck with the goats, and GOD bless.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I know this is your first post but please know that Crissa takes WONDERFUL care of her goats. This doe died just after giving birth to stillborn kids -- she was fine dispite the loss of the kids. Crissa is doing all she can to ensure the health of her herd and taking two of the goats to the vet to find out any issues that maybe going through her herd. 

She mentioned the necropsy and getting fecals done -- I think you might want to reread all her posts. 

Most if not all of us are all quite aware of the need for fecals and treating goats accordingly. 

I know you mean well but before giving advise try to look for information that might be pertaining to this issue. This Rainbow Bridge section is for mourning the loss of a pet, lets leave the lectures and instructions for the other sections of the board. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:sigh: Thank you for posting that Stacey. This is just a terrible terrible loss....I think everyone really feels for Crissa right now.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Our vet didn't charge us anything for the neocropsy we had done. But then again...our vet likes to do this kind of stuff to learn.

Stacey, I don't believe thesoapmaster is lecturing Crissa or saying that she doesn't take good care of her animals. They are just trying to help out.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*hug* I'm so sorry for your loss, Crissa. . .  that is horrible . . . :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss Crissa. Give yourself some time to heal and try to remember the good times you had. :tears: :hug:

Don't let anyone tell you that you did anything wrong, sometimes you just can't save them all, it's hard to come to terms with it.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww. Stacy, she did kid before she died? Aww man that is so heartbreaking. I didn't realize she was so far along.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all again. And there was no offense taken at all, but there were no signs that I could detect whatsoever. I'd been constantly checking her as I realized that she was going to be due sooner than I thought, her eyelids were nice and pink, no runny nose, no cough, no diarhea, nothing that seemed off at all, that's why it was so shocking for me. 

DreamChaser-Yes she kidded Friday with triplets, 2 does and a buck, one doe looked like Lyric, one was the exact color I've been trying to get my hands on, black with silver moonspots, frosted ears, and a white poll, the buckling almost matched the second doeling. I was upset because I had spent the previous night up there keeping an eye on her, left for about 2 hours the next night and she had given birth and they were already gone.  Saturday Lyric was fine, then Sunday she was gone.


----------



## Thesoapmaster (Jan 12, 2010)

I am so sorry, you misunderstood my intention. I do not lecture, nor do I preach. My attempt was to help her to remember what she saw beforehand and without knowing it,you answered the question. Her goat was probably in a tussle with another goat and got butted in the side, she lost the babies, but suffered some damage to herself as well. I feel her loss as well. Sunday morning I went out to the barn and despite keeping my doe separate from the main herd, and making sure all was ready for her babies. I found the same result, 2 dead babies. I had seen the mother get butted the day before. Now I understand more than ever the value of extra space in the barn to separate all does in their final stages of pregnancy. And I have had goats for more than a decade, but just moved to a new location that I am still adapting the barnto my needs.
I AM VERY SYMPATHETIC TO THE LOSS OF ANY LIFE, BUT A GOAT, THEY ARE MORE LIKE 4 LEGGED LITTLE SISTERS. I am soo sorry. Please forgive the misunderstanding. And I appreciate the loyalty to your friend, it is refreshing to see also. Thank you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as stated lets keep this section of the forum for its true intention. You are new and I am aware that you dont know how we run things here or the individual members as I do. So always look for where there maybe more information and be sure to read through the entire thread to find where the information you are asking and suggesting is already been discussed. 

I am leaving this open because its Crissa's thread -- but I do not want to see anymore discussion about this here it doesnt fit withour goal to keep things friendly and fun.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

So sorry you lost her ..... God Bless !!


----------

